# HYD - Hydrix Limited



## Joe Blow (14 June 2010)

Panorama Synergy Ltd (PSY), formerly, ST Synergy Limited (SYN) is a knowledge and information management software solutions developer. The fundamental purpose of the software application is to improve the profitability, competitiveness and management efficiency of business relationships in the emerging e-commerce enabled environment. In November 07 PSY acquired the assets of Panorama Labs.

http://www.panoramalabs.com

For previous discussion of this company please see the SYN thread, which can be found here: http://www.aussiestocksforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3898


----------



## piggybank (12 November 2013)

3+ years on and they get a speeding ticket - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=PSY&E=ASX&N=657248

Not surprising when you look at the chart - now that is what I call a candle


----------



## skc (12 November 2013)

piggybank said:


> 3+ years on and they get a speeding ticket - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=PSY&E=ASX&N=657248
> 
> Not surprising when you look at the chart - now that is what I call a candle
> 
> View attachment 55242




Quite a few day traders would be thanking the guy who took out all the offers on the closing auction. I really have no idea why someone would value a shell at $30m. Mind you the avg price was 3.6c at 8m volume so really only $300k or so worth of stock moving around.


----------



## basilio (13 November 2013)

What a stirring little pump and dump we have here !

Opens at 10c (already up 2.5c on close which was in itself some ridiculously high jump on the days staring price.

20 mins later it has doubled to 20c!!!!

... And an hour later it is back to 9c.

Ah The smell of fried bacon.


----------



## Beau (13 November 2013)

Were's all this going? Interesting to watch thou


----------



## pixel (13 November 2013)

Beau said:


> Were's all this going? Interesting to watch thou




"Amateurs Open the session. Professionals Close it."

A typical p&d, I'd say: Get the amateurs all excited, then sell it to them for an average 1000% profit. 




As long as there are gullible takers around, why not help them fill their bottom drawer with a dream...


----------



## skc (13 November 2013)

basilio said:


> 20 mins later it has doubled to 20c!!!!






pixel said:


> "Amateurs Open the session. Professionals Close it."
> 
> As long as there are gullible takers around, why not help them fill their bottom drawer with a dream...




Lol. Amazing to watch. It's a shame you can't usually short crazy stuff like this. 28m vol so far today so plenty of churn from yesterday's 8m.


----------



## Beau (13 November 2013)

Could be a costly learning experience for some...


----------



## piggybank (13 November 2013)

I hope the person who bought in at 20.5c isn't still holding onto them overnight

On the way up 



And on the way down 



On a serious note is there any advice that you would like to share with the forum?


----------



## Beau (13 November 2013)

Would I be correct In saying that if the person who bought in at the 20.5c is still holding there shares, since there worth a lot less now wouldn't it be better to just let them sit and wait to see if there's any rise in the future? 

Is that a correct method of thinking or am I missing something?

And no that wasnt me that bought at the 20.5c thankfully


----------



## pixel (13 November 2013)

Beau said:


> Would I be correct In saying that if the person who bought in at the 20.5c is still holding there shares, since there worth a lot less now wouldn't it be better to just let them sit and wait to see if there's any rise in the future?
> 
> *Is that a correct method of thinking or am I missing something?*
> 
> And no that wasnt me that bought at the 20.5c thankfully




No, Beau, that's not the correct method of thinking.
You're missing the "opportunity cost". That means, if you bought a parcel for twice or three times its worth, with little or no hope of it actually getting back up, you're better off copping the loss early on the way down. 
Take the example where someone poured $4,100 into 20k shares at the top. Assume that was you.
Shortly after, Blind Freddy's dog would have realised that it was a con and it's on the way down again.
Imagine you had been quick and sold those 20k again at 15c, getting $3,000 back into your bank.
Compare having those $3,000 to the alternative situation, where you "just let them sit and wait" - hoping for a miracle. 

Where did PSY shares close? At 5.5c. Chances are, they'll drop even lower. But even if not, they'd need to almost quadruple from here in order for your 20k parcel to be worth again what you paid for it. Check out, how many shares have done that in the past within a short period of time. You're asking for a miracle!

IF the unlikely recovery is going to happen, you'd be much better off having rescued $3,000. You could then buy 50k at around 5.5c and still have change left over for a stiff whiskey. And for your position to lift your "net worth" back to those original $4,100 (in other words: for you to break even), PSY has only to recover to 8.2c - much more likely than 21. *Every tick that it rises above 8.2c would be profit, multiplied by 50k.*

Keeping the 20.5c parcel in the bottom drawer will deprive you of that opportunity - as well as all other possible opportunities, where you might identify a share that is about to take off and would let you put your rescued $3,000 to even better use. (Hence the term "opportunity cost": A lost opportunity can cost you dearly.)


----------



## Ves (13 November 2013)

The Hotcopper thread (it's a shame it's actually real people using real money, because a few seem to have got burnt) is as good as any reality TV I've ever seen.   Today's massive trading range was one of the most interesting, blink and you'll miss it wealth transfer sessions I've seen.  The whole  "OMG you're full of ****, ramper" one minute  and "OMG you're a genius!!!1111" the next when the starts moving up (by the same people!)  is a fascinating insight into why the market moves from a state of pessimism / inaction to irrational exuberance at the drop of a hat.   For all those who made spectacular profits,   there would be some equally spectacular losses,   and when you take out brokerage and taxes,   the net market itself is that collectively everyone involved is slightly poorer today.  Amazing.


----------



## Beau (13 November 2013)

pixel said:


> No, Beau, that's not the correct method of thinking.
> You're missing the "opportunity cost". That means, if you bought a parcel for twice or three times its worth, with little or no hope of it actually getting back up, you're better off copping the loss early on the way down.
> Take the example where someone poured $4,100 into 20k shares at the top. Assume that was you.
> Shortly after, Blind Freddy's dog would have realised that it was a con and it's on the way down again.
> ...




Very well said, thanks and I can understand that 100%


----------



## pixel (28 November 2013)

I hope you guys were watching today and managed to snipe a few swingers.
Yesterday, I was out at the time the real breakout occurred; only picked up a small spec posi at the Close; added some serious numbers today between 4 and 4.9, most of which I sold around 5.2 when the rally appeared to stall. I only kept a half position free carried - in case they push it along another day...

Apologies for not getting a post in at the right time. I was too busy day-trading this thing.

Attached chart shows 5-minute ticks, trades only.


----------



## Beau (9 December 2013)

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20131209/pdf/42lgwp8ns00lkl.pdf

Interesting


----------



## Beau (19 December 2013)

any suggestions on why this company is trading very high volumes daily?


----------



## pixel (20 December 2013)

Beau said:


> any suggestions on why this company is trading very high volumes daily?




Speculation on success of MEMS, I guess?
The recent issue of shares at prices down to 0.3c could also have something to do with it. Who wouldn't love to cash in on a 30-bagger so shortly before Christmas ...


----------



## greggles (5 January 2018)

Panorama Synergy out of the gates quickly this morning for no apparent reason. No news but up 60% on high volume.

The company more than doubled in price in July 2017 after a positive market update concerning its microelectromechanical systems (MEMS) and MEMS-based spectroscopy (micro spectroscopy) technology. Since then it has drifted sideways and slightly down with the exception of another big price increase in early September. Then this morning it soared 60%, testing its recent highs at 13c.

Another leaky boat?


----------



## greggles (19 October 2018)

Nice share price spike from PSY today, up 28.6% to 4.5c. 

Is there news expected prior to the AGM next Thursday 25 October? PSY has certainly had a horror run this year. Management had better pull something out of the bag to restore some confidence.


----------



## System (6 November 2018)

On November 6th, 2018, Panorama Synergy Limited (PSY) changed its name and ASX code to Hydrix Limited (HYD).


----------



## So_Cynical (29 July 2019)

Maiden profit, record revenue and 33 million in the pipeline, chart wise there has been a sustained decline but recently sentiment seems to have shifted.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190729/pdf/446ykh6xyzhszp.pdf


----------



## greggles (28 June 2021)

HYD shareholders must be cheering today as the slow, grinding share price decline of the last ten months finally ends.







Buyers are piling into Hydrix today as FDA approval finally comes through for their Guardian device, paving the way for a commercial release of the implantable cardiac monitor in the USA. Huge market for this product. Let's see what HYX do with this opportunity.

The HYD share price has leapt 58% to 24.5c following this morning's announcement. Huge gap up.


----------

